# motorhome freedom - E - petition



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned on here before but I saw this on another forum and thought it might be of interest http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/27376


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I've signed it but I doubt if it will have any effect I believe the 2 big clubs lobbyists will block any discussion.


----------



## zigeuner (Jul 16, 2011)

*motorhome freedom*

I have today started an epetition petitioning H.M.G to provide aires the like of which exist in france germany italy etc or to place the onus to provide on local councils We require 100,000 signatures , hopeless you may say but those who do not fight have already lost please sign and do your bit for the motorhome community.

Dear Michael McGowan,

Your e-petition "Motorhome Freedom" has now been published. You can view your e-petition at: http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/27376

You can also share this URL to promote your e-petition or use the social network links available on your e-petition's page.

Thanks,

HM Government e-petitions http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: motorhome freedom*



zigeuner said:


> I have today started an epetition petitioning H.M.G to provide aires the like of which exist in france germany italy etc or to place the onus to provide on local councils We require 100,000 signatures , hopeless you may say but those who do not fight have already lost please sign and do your bit for the motorhome community.
> 
> Dear Michael McGowan,
> 
> ...


This i believe has been tried before, I believe you will need to advertise on all of the Motorhome Forums, this will be very tough.

I have signed, but will not be holding my breath.

I have copied your link on wildcamping, hope you dont mind


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It is not up to the government to either provide aires or direct that they should be provided by local authorities.

If you really want to see something happen then start at grass roots level where it might make a difference. Go to your town or village chamber of commerce or village shop or pub. Sell the idea to them and show them how much trade they could bring in as well as some indication of where you would site the aire locally and how much it might cost.

Write to those who have already done it- I've published the address for Canterbury for example- and ask if they will speak to fellow council officials ( at conferences perhaps or by e-mail) and enthuse them about the idea. 

The government petition route has been tried and failed at least once and it is a waste of effort when you could be doing something more active.

G


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with Grizzly in his comments to approach the local councils. However the biggest opposition is, and will be, from the two major camping organisations who wish to keep their revenues high. Note that they are profit making organisations (companies) who have shareholders. The normal motorhomer is not represented, only profits.

Petition signed.


----------



## zigeuner (Jul 16, 2011)

*motorhome freedom*

The only other epetition that I know of is here in this forum and it didnt get off the ground type epetition in search and read it H.M.G.are
not bound to accept every petition and never forget the law CAN be changed but it will not be changed by woozes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Westkirby01 said:


> . However the biggest opposition is, and will be, from the two major camping organisations who wish to keep their revenues high.


Have you evidence for this ? The two clubs do a lot for making small none or low facility sites available both via the CL/CS network and in their own minimum facility sites. Via their network of local members they encourage- very actively- stays at rallies and holiday sites. They liase with the National Trust as well as listing places to stay overnight en route to your destination- eg service areas. This does not seem to me to be a simple desire to keep revenues high.



> . The normal motorhomer is not represented, only profits.


Are you a member of the CC or C&CC Members Panel ? Join and you can write as much as you like to suggest ideas and improvements. Many of us already are members and do this.

G


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Best of luck 

2 signatories from our house


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the Government response to those who signed the e-petition in June 2009:

_Read the Government's response

Thank you for your e-petition.

Responsibility for policy on parking rests with the relevant local traffic authorities and it is for them to decide on appropriate policies that balance the needs of local residents, emergency services, local businesses, and those who work in and visit the area.

The Government's planning policy for caravan parks and related developments is set out in Planning Policy Statement 7: Sustainable Development in Rural Areas. * PPS7 asks local planning authorities to allow appropriate facilities for tourism such as overnight stopping areas for motor-homes provided that they do not detract from the attractiveness or importance of a feature or the surrounding countryside. *

Local planning authorities should carefully weigh the objective of providing adequate facilities and sites with the need to protect landscapes and environmentally sensitive areas. Where appropriate, e.g. in popular holiday areas, local planning authorities should set out in their development plans policies for the provision of new sites. They should also ensure that any visual intrusion caused by such developments is minimised by high quality screening. Where possible these should be located near to villages and rural service centres.

Further advice for motor-homes and travelling caravans is provided in the Good Practice Guide on Planning for Tourism published in May 2006. 
_

The emboldening is mine. Far better to actually go to your local authority and read that section out to them and ask if they intend to take advantage of it ! The government have done what they are allowed to do. Another e-petition is a waste of time and effort.

G


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

signed it


----------



## zigeuner (Jul 16, 2011)

*robert the bruce*

I am a Scotsman and like robert the bruces spider I believe in try,try and try again governments change ,attitudes change and so can the law.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: robert the bruce*



zigeuner said:


> I am a Scotsman and like robert the bruces spider I believe in try,try and try again governments change ,attitudes change and so can the law.


Read the response carefully ! The legal framework is already there- set up by the government- so that local authorities *can * provide aires already. There is no need to change the law; the law we want exists.

What is needed now is for local authorities to do something. They will only do something if they are chivvied by people who want to see aires, or even by local ratepayers who have been sold the idea by people who want to see aires- ie you and me !

Are you a Scot from Scotland ? If so, you have different laws up there anyway and the rules about parking and overnighting in MHs are much less restrictive.

G


----------



## zigeuner (Jul 16, 2011)

*careful reading*

Now you read this carefully Ihave not petitioned for a change in the law. I have petitioned H.M.G. to do something about the lack of aires
ie provide them . When you petition for something of the which I have considerable experience you have to be very specific.So that H.M.G. and the prospective signers know exactly what you want I obviously didnt make it clear enough for you.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

with 63,000 members on this site and more than one person in some households we should be able to generate a few signatures

two sigs from my house


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No harm in exerting pressure wherever we can regardless of the law, it raises the profile of MH tourism. I signed it, Alan.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I've signed it, more in hope than expectation. Perhaps the existing planning guidelines could be used to challenge height barriers??


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I approached my local authority at Havant a couple of years ago on this subject.
I got a positive response from them saying they would take it into consideration when revamping Hayling Island beach area.

Guess what? We now have a thriving 'aire' on Hayling Island beach.

And......the Inn on the Beach told me, just last week, that they have seen a difference in their business due to the number of motorhomes using the 'aire'.

My advice is to harry your local authority until you get a result, they can only say yes or no. Its a far more direct method than the government's online system and you wont need 100000 people to join in either.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: careful reading*



zigeuner said:


> Now you read this carefully Ihave not petitioned for a change in the law. I have petitioned H.M.G. to do something about the lack of aires
> ie provide them .


This is what you wrote in your petition:

_Motorhome Freedom

Responsible department: Department for Transport

We would like to petition the government to provide overnight and resting place facilities specifically for motorhomes the like of which are to be found in such countries as Germany,France,Italy,Spain etc.Or to place the onus to provide on the local authority. _

But what do you expect the government to * do * ? How are they to implement your request ?

When the reply was made at the end of the last e-petition submitted (June 2009) it was made clear, by the government, that they had put into place legislation that allowed local authorities to set up aires. The government are _not_ standing in the way of aires being set up. The onus is already on the local authority.



zigeuner said:


> When you petition for something of the which I have considerable experience you have to be very specific.So that H.M.G. and the prospective signers know exactly what you want


Are you saying you have experience of setting up aires, of staying on aires or of drafting parliamentary bills ?



> I obviously didnt make it clear enough for you.


Quite !

We're all behind you in a desire for aires but, rather than re-inventing the wheel and putting in yet another petition, it would be better to take on board what the last governmental response said and petition your local authority. They, and only they, can do something about provision.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think anything which raises awareness of MH tourism and the lack of provision in the UK is worthwhile.

I dare say that not everyone is aware of previous petitions or the replies to them and I am pretty sure once the petition has been posted it's too late to change it. The OP's motives are good so why not give him a break Grizzly? Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I dare say that not everyone is aware of previous petitions or the replies to them and I am pretty sure once the petition has been posted it's too late to change it. The OP's motives are good so why not give him a break Grizzly? Alan.


Fair point Alan and my apologies Michael !

I think I've been too long on MHF. In 6 years things seem to come round often and it is upsetting to see so little movement sometimes.

G


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have just signed ever optimistic me. :lol:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 
I have just sent a request to the first Minister of Wales Mr Carwyn Jones asking him to step up to the plate and provide the aires we can but try. If any other welsh members on here could follow suit and write to Mr Jones it can only help.


Ron


----------



## spannermanwigan (Jun 28, 2010)

*E Petition in support of UK Aires*

Hopefully this will be well supported on here. 

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/27376

Come on you know it makes sense, takes only 
minutes.

Regards

Steve


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Done


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have moved this from French Touring to UK Touring since it is plainly Motorhome related (hence cannot go to Off Topic) and this is the similar forum for GB, it would not attract as much support in France Touring - hence the move.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Posted twice before...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119559-petition.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119563-petition.html

Pete


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Done


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*E petition*

As there seems to be a few post on the go about this subject why dont the mods put them all together and have it running at the top of the forums posts permantley.

Brian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: E petition*



bktayken said:


> As there seems to be a few post on the go about this subject why dont the mods put them all together and have it running at the top of the forums posts permantley.
> 
> Brian


I have now merged all three similar threads and made them a sticky, I hope that will help keep this in everyone's attention.

Dave


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I support the UK aire idea....but what is the differance between this and what Britstops are doing? I have signed and shared the link on Facebook!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Brit Stops is for commercial stop overs at businesses, they may not have waste disposal or fresh water. Aires are often run by councils or community groups and are exclusively for motorhomes. Aires usually have fresh water and waste disposal. The two can work well side by side, Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> . The two can work well side by side, Alan


And, if you identify any of your local businesses as a good Brit Stop site then why not give them the link to the Brit Stops website and suggest they look into it ? These days it might be just what they need to keep the wolf from the door...!

http://www.britstops.com/

G


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*response from welsh office*

Hi,
This is the response I had from the Welsh office, nothing more than I expected to be honest, just thought they may have had a bit more foresight. ahwell nothing lost.

Ron


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: response from welsh office*



Chausson said:


> Hi,
> This is the response I had from the Welsh office,
> 
> Ron


A stunning piece of buck-passing ! You can see what it takes to be a politician shining through that reply.

G


----------

